# The New Guy



## BigMoHunt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey y'all. I have been going to these forums for about 2 years now and finally decided it was time to become a member. Love all the threads on here and the responses to them. I'm 21 years old. My name is Morgan, but everyone call's me Big Mo. I'm an ex all-American Juco football player who wants to move into bodybuilding. 
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 295
BF: About 15%


----------



## Inmate (Nov 5, 2016)

The "big" in Big Mo is a friggin understatement.  Welcome brother.


----------



## brazey (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## BigMoHunt (Nov 7, 2016)

I appreciate the love yall.


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice stats! Hello and welcome!


----------



## jramseyrob (Nov 21, 2016)

welcome


----------



## BadGas (Nov 21, 2016)

3in shorter the Rob Gronkowski and Martellus Bennett, isn't short at all!!! 

Welcome to IMF brother. 



BigMoHunt said:


> Hey y'all. I have been going to these forums for about 2 years now and finally decided it was time to become a member. Love all the threads on here and the responses to them. I'm 21 years old. My name is Morgan, but everyone call's me Big Mo. I'm an ex all-American Juco football player who wants to move into bodybuilding.
> Height: 6'3"
> Weight: 295
> BF: About 15%


----------



## yesidont (Dec 4, 2016)

welcome


----------



## CrazySteroids (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome brother


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

